

Judge in hacker case is married to a Stratfor client (2012) - stfu
http://www.salon.com/2012/11/28/judge_in_hacker_case_is_married_to_a_stratfor_client/

======
afreak
I posted this elsewhere, but I had the 'pleasure' of dealing with Hammond on
IRC for several years before he was booted out of the network a few months
prior to the Stratfor attacks.

Something to keep in mind here:

15:52 <+tylerknowsthis> r0b0t1: i'm on a stolen wifi and bandwidth isn't the
greatest, but let me see what it is after compression

09:36 <+tylerknowsthis> what yall are getting at me for using stolen wifi?
something all of us no doubt do on a regular basis?

11:37 <+tylerknowsthis> setient: try stolen wifi, tor, and proxy server as an
exit

16:35 <+tylerknowsthis> feds climbing in your wifi, snatching your packets up

11:46 <+tylerknowsthis> and they get some kid for sniffing CCs at a wifi spot
and give him 9 years in prison

Whenever his name comes up and people ask why he is in jail, I usually quip
that it is because he never paid his Internet bill.

~~~
sukuriant
Even unlikable people deserve a fair trial. It's a bit strange that anyone
with a close connection to this person would be allowed to be a judge. I'm not
a lawyer, but aren't they supposed to be impartial, and prior experience with
a person / friendship / enemy status makes that not the case?

All of that said, I suppose it is allowed for the same judge to see the same
defendant over and over again, so perhaps I'm wrong here.

~~~
rayiner
Everyone deserve a fair trial, but it's a different thing to try to have a
judge recuse herself based on a tenuous connection. The connection here is
that the judge's husband is allegedly one of the 860,000 Stratfor clients
affected by the hack. That's way too tenuous a connection. A valid basis for
recusal would be something like her husband being one of the owners of
Stratfor.

~~~
sukuriant
That makes more sense

------
steven2012
Activist? That's total BS. All he did was publish the personal information,
including credit card details, of innocent victims such as myself. I really
have no sympathy for him.

~~~
Anonazon
I agree. These criminals obviously don't have a right to justice if they can't
even follow the law.

------
pekk
Lots of people have been Stratfor clients, it's a useful service for many
people. To clarify, Stratfor wasn't aggressing against "hackers" in any way.
If lulzsec decided to attack the Economist and the judge's spouse was
subscribed to the Economist, well, lots of people subscribe to the
Economist...

------
greenyoda
Background information:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremy_Hammond#Current_Case>

------
tzs
Can we get a (2012) added to the title? This is old.

